# March 2012 Southern California upcoming competition



## cubeflip (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm organizing a competition in Lancaster, CA, for Saturday, March 17th. I'd like to know who would/could come. Is March 17th a good date for you? If not, why? The competition would be from ~8:30 am to ~ 5:30 pm. I'd also like to know what events people would like. Below is a list of events that will be held, and a list of events that might be held, depending on time and # of ppl interested.

Definite events:
2x2 (2 rounds)
3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4 (Combined final, cutoff 1:30)
3x3 blindfolded (Best of 3, if the sum of your first two attempts is <10 minutes)
3x3 One-Handed (_maybe_ 2 rounds)

Possible events:
5x5
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square-1
Unofficial Head-to-Head
Magic
Master Magic

WCA Delegate: Michael Young

Thank you for your input! If you have any questions you can PM me on SpeedSolving or on YouTube. 
If you voted on the poll, please let me know your thoughts on why I should/shouldn't hold that event. This will help me in planning and keep this thread showing so that others can find it. Thanks.


----------



## ianography (Nov 12, 2011)

I know that I won't be going to this competition, but from ones that I've been to in the past, my input (and others' I am sure) for possible events is:

5x5 *Yes*
Pyraminx *Maybe*
Megaminx *Probably not*
Square-1 *Not most popular, but still fun (according to some)*
Unofficial Head-to-Head *Nahh*
Magic *Probably*
Master Magic *Maybe*

Of course, do what you and others want to do.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 12, 2011)

Other side of the country, but it was funny when you said "Lancaster" CA... I live about 20 minutes away from "Lancaster" PA


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 13, 2011)

If those of you who could actually come would please let me know that would very helpful. At the moment I have no idea how many people would come because nobody local has replied to this thread.


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 13, 2011)

lol Austin Reed votes for all of them...


----------



## Louie (Nov 13, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Other side of the country, but it was funny when you said "Lancaster" CA... I live about 20 minutes away from "Lancaster" PA


 
And over here we call it lay-n-kester while in CA they call it lan-cast-err


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 13, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> lol Austin Reed votes for all of them...


 
Well I like them all :3


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 13, 2011)

March is too far away. Lancaster might be as well.. one SD competition a year is not cuttin it.


----------



## hammerhead (Nov 15, 2011)

I live in Lancaster, I would go without a doubt. I have about... let me count.... 1 friend that could go. I can help organize. Contact me if you would like any assistance. Do you have an idea for the location?


----------



## Bob (Nov 17, 2011)

I suppose if it was named the Kian Barry Open, I'd have to go. Otherwise, it might be too far.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 20, 2011)

I will come.


----------

